# ambient temp question.



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

How do I measure this? Air in the cage is 80 ground is cooler than 80 under the substrate is cooler than 80 in his hide its slightly higher then 80.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Get some digital probes to measure ambient air temp. Temp on the cool side should be mid70's and hot side temps should be in the mid 80's. Remember a warm side is just as important as a cool side. I know that the temperature underground is cooler but I would suggest providing an actual cool side to the enclosure.

Get a temperature gun to measure basking temp although you can do it with the probes you just have to wait for them to heat up.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, so measure air temp. Not ground, under substrate.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep measure air temp.


----------

